# Estiver o Estivar?



## SerinusCanaria3075

>onde ele *estiver* escondido, ela o ataca.

Existe está forma o es un error? _Estivar_ está en modo subjuntivo del Futuro (que me parece es arcaico) mientras que _Estivera_ aparece como Mais-que-perfeito simples.

Yo lo veo como:
>donde él _este_ escondido, ella lo ataca. 
(quizás: donde él _estuviere_...?) Arcaico en español.


----------



## Estefanía Perdomo

SerinusCanaria3075 said:


> >onde ele *estiver* escondido, ela o ataca.
> 
> Existe está forma o es un error? _Estivar_ está en modo subjuntivo del Futuro (que me parece es arcaico) mientras que _Estivera_ aparece como Mais-que-perfeito simples.
> 
> Yo lo veo como:
> >donde él _este_ escondido, ella lo ataca.
> (quizás: donde él _estuviere_...?) Arcaico en español.


 
Para mí estivar es novedad, creo que en portugués usan más estiver.

Su traducción de onde ele estiver escondido, ela o ataca; está muy buena a mi parecer.

Lo más formal sería colocar estuviere, no me parece arcaico, sólo que no lo usamos por ser tan formal, mas es la traducción literal.

Esperemos de todos modos a los nativos.


----------



## Gilsara

concordo com Estefanía, a tradução correta para a frase é:"_*onde ele estiver escondido...*_"
Existe sim o verbo "*estivar*" mas com outro significado, significa=*pesar; arrumar carga num navio; "pôr *
*estiva em* = carregamento marítimo"
Espero que tengas comprendido


----------



## SerinusCanaria3075

Então, para aclarar, _estivar_ viene del verbo *estar*, pero entonces de que verbo se deriva _estiver_?


----------



## Estefanía Perdomo

SerinusCanaria3075 said:


> Então, para aclarar, _estivar_ viene del verbo *estar*, pero entonces de que verbo se deriva _estiver_?


 
No conocemos esa conjugación. Nosotras usamos estiver, y se deriva de estar, es su forma subjuntiva en la primera y tercera persona del singular.

El significado de estivar ya fue aclarado por Gilsara.

¡Un abrazo!


----------



## Outsider

SerinusCanaria3075 said:


> Então, para aclarar, _estivar_ viene del verbo *estar*, pero entonces de que verbo se deriva _estiver_?


"Estivar" é o infinitivo de um verbo que quer dizer _estibar_. "Estiver" é uma forma do verbo "estar".

A sua frase está correcta.


----------



## Zahrah

SerinusCanaria3075 said:


> Então, para aclarar, _estivar_ viene del verbo *estar*, pero entonces de que verbo se deriva _estiver_?


 
Olá SerinusCanaria,

"Estiver" vem do verbo "estar"  e corresponde, no exemplo que apresenta, à 3ª pessoa do singular do Futuro do Conjuntivo. É um verbo irregular.

"Estivar" é um verbo que derivou da palavra "estiva" (serviço de carga e descarga dos navios). Este verbo é um verbo de tema -a que corresponde à 1ª conjugação (daí a razão desse "a" final, que possivelmente o/a confundiu).

Cumprimentos,

Zahrah


----------



## Gilsara

SerinusCanaria3075 said:


> Então, para aclarar, _estivar_ viene del verbo *estar*, pero entonces de que verbo se deriva _estiver_?


 
Calma!
_*estiver*_ es lo que viene del *verbo estar*
*Ej. Quando estiver frio não beba gelado (português)*
*      Cuando esté haciendo frío no... *
*   OJO: *El verbo _*estar*_ en español es un verbo _*reflexivo*_, por eso la dificuldad. solo se conjuga en portug.
* estivar (*está en portugués. En español seria* estibar ), es otro verbo que, significa arreglar algo pesado en un navío;*
*Ej. Distribuir adecuadamente el peso en una embarcación;*
* Estibador = cargador de barcos.*
Espero que tenga te ayudado ahora.


----------



## Estefanía Perdomo

Gilsara said:


> Calma!
> _*estiver*_ es lo que viene del *verbo estar*
> *Ej. Quando estiver frio não beba gelado (português)*
> *Cuando esté haciendo frío no... *
> *OJO: *El verbo _*estar*_ en español es un verbo _*reflexivo*_, por eso la dificuldad. sólo se conjuga en portug.
> *estivar (*está en portugués. En español seria* estibar ), es otro verbo que, significa arreglar algo pesado en un navío;*
> *Ej. Distribuir adecuadamente el peso en una embarcación;*
> *Estibador = cargador de barcos.*
> Espero que *te haya* ayudado ahora.


 


Estefanía.


----------



## SerinusCanaria3075

> *Ej. Quando estiver frio não beba gelado (português)*
> *Cuando esté haciendo frío no... *


Perfecto, lo que pensé desde el principio. Quizas luego hablamos del "infinitivo pessoal" (lo que el portugues y galiciano comparten, no?) en otro tema.


----------



## Mangato

Estuviere en español es futuro de subjuntivo, (muy en desuso ) pero utilizado por escritores renombrados (Camilo J, Cela por ejemplo) Habitualmente, no sé si bien o mal, utilizamos el pluscuamperfecto (mais que perfeto) en sus dos formas estuviera o estuviese.
En Cuanto a estivar = estibar en español, es un término utilizado principalmente en barcos y puertos. Es una forma de colocar las mercancías en estiba, para que que el movimiento del barco no los derribe. Estibador = operario del puerto que carga y descarga los barcos​


----------



## Tomby

Exemplo: "Quando estiver em Lisboa, avise-me". 
"estiver", primeira ou terceira pessoa do singular do Futuro Simples do modo Conjuntivo. Neste caso trata-se da terceira pessoa. 
Tradução para espanhol: 
"_Cuando__ estuviere en Lisboa, __avíseme_". 
Mas, como o "_Futuro Imperfecto de Subjuntivo_" castelhano (equivalente ao Futuro Simples do Conjuntivo português) apenas se usa nos contextos jurídicos, substituímos exageradamente dito "futuro" pelo "_Presente de Subjuntuvo_": 
"_Cuando__ esté en Lisboa, __avíseme_".
Nos exemplos, ora em português, ora em espanhol usei o "você" e "usted" respectivamente. 
Cumprimentos!
TT.


----------



## é você o sos vos

TT: 
Yo estoy de acuerdo con Ud. 
_"quando estiver (você) em Lisboa, avise-me" _
_"cuando estuviere (usted) en Lisboa avíseme" _
_¿_Cuál sería su opinión? al decir: 
*Cuando (usted) fuese a Lisboa, avíseme.*


----------



## Outsider

Gilsara said:


> Espero que tenga te haberte ayudado ahora.





é você o sos vos said:


> TT:
> Yo estoy de acuerdo con Ud.
> _"quando estiver (você) em Lisboa, avise-me" _
> _"cuando estuviere (usted) en Lisboa avíseme" _ pero arcaico...
> _¿_Cuál sería su opinión? al decir:
> *Cuando (usted) fuese a Lisboa, avíseme.*


Debe ser:

Cuando (usted) vaya a Lisboa, avíseme.​
Fíjese en este hilo.


----------



## é você o sos vos

Muito obrigado Outsider.


----------



## Tomby

é você o sos vos:
Concordo com o Outsider: "*Cuando (usted) vaya a Lisboa, avíseme*". 
Eu usaria o _futuro imperfecto de subjuntivo_, que quase não se usa, numa oração do seguinte contexto: 
"_Si (usted) fuere a Lisboa, avíseme_", mas na prática, nesta altura, para evitar um arcaísmo eu diria "_Si (usted) va a Lisboa, avíseme_" ou também "_En el caso que (usted) fuese a Lisboa, avíseme_". 
Cumprimentos!
TT


----------

